# ssr room request help please



## djp (Dec 23, 2008)

going to ssr in a few weeks. Me, wife, 3 kids....3,4,10. Would like a view of downtown disney and would like to avoid huge walks to get to pool, bus stop, etc....any suggestions? also what number do i call to request?


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you exchange in? 

You need to call 1-800-800-9800 and just follow the automated prompts. For DVC and Disney, its first come, first served. When you check-in and the room location is not what you want, ask them if a room will be opening up later in the day for the section or view you want.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want a possible view of downtown Disney, that would be congress park. If you want close to the foodcourt/main pool, that would be the Springs section, and then possibly Grandstand as a 2nd choice.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 23, 2008)

Congress Park section has the DTD views, but has a large quiet pool and hot tub. The Springs section is right across from the main feature pool and closest to the lobby and restaurants. The Grand Stand Section is has themed pool and interactive water play area, and is second closest to the lobby. 

The bus stops are important to note, since by the last stop the bus could be full. The order is Grand Stand, Carousel, The Paddock, Congress Park and The Springs.


----------



## djp (Dec 23, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Did you exchange in?
> 
> Yes!


----------



## djp (Dec 23, 2008)

Are the DTD views anything special? What do the grandstand areas view?


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 23, 2008)

DTD views look out across the lake to DTD. Not all the rooms at Congress Park are views of DTD, just to be forewarned. 

Grand Stand rooms overlook the Golf Course, parking lot or Grand Stand pool - most overlook the golf course.


----------



## rccomputers (Jan 25, 2009)

You did not put in your trip dates, so I hope my reply is not too late.  While I don't know what views are where at SSR, when I do want a specific floor, view, etc, this is what I was instructed by Member services to do.

First, the actual resort you are staying at does not get your reservation until 7 days before you arrive.  At that 7 day mark, actualy wait till the 6th day and call the resort itself, not member services.  Talk to the resort directy and say you are trying to make your stay "extra special" becasue "some mushy reason or another"  They try much harder at that point and I have never been disappointed.

When we stay at the Beach club, if you get some rooms on the 5th floor, you can watch the epcot fireworks from your balcony.  I used this and it has worked the 3 times I tried it.


----------

